

Living in the Bay Area for under $400 - khamoud
http://khamoud.com/

======
piratebroadcast
I spent a few months living in a coworking space as well. Exhausting is right.
I managed to keep it a secret but the most exhausting part of the entire thing
was lying to each and every person that I knew- (I was ashamed to be in that
situation in the first place so I didn't tell anyone, and would pretend to
live one town away.)

~~~
khamoud
That's pretty much how I felt too. It is humiliating and humbling at the same
time.

------
bluehat
Hey, I'm the Director of Development for Hacker Dojo. I know your pain, I've
been homeless before too, but we seriously just got out of zoning trouble with
the city of Mountain View, so to everybody who might be temped to take a
similar leap of faith: please don't crash in the Dojo. I respect that we all
have problems, but heaping them on somebody else is pretty unexcellent.

And Kris: have a super awesome day bro, and best of luck with CrowdDare.

------
ctruman
Awesome story man, props to you for taking a leap of faith. Slightly
questionable morals living out of the hackerspace, but it sounds like its
working out for you. Best of luck with your site and everything!

~~~
khamoud
Thanks man! I do feel bad about the hackerspace so I plan on donating and
getting a membership when I get more money. It is an awesome group of people
that I genuinely enjoy being around so I would like that place to stay open
and free for everyone else the way it was for me.

~~~
ctruman
Awesome man, glad to hear you are planning on paying it back. What else do you
want to do with CrowdDare? Any other ideas for getting PR for it?

~~~
khamoud
I would really like to use it for charitable purposes although the users can
use it for whatever they like. In terms of PR I think I might do a dare that
raises money for The American Cancer Society. I need to come up with a dare
that is worth people's donation though. So far I haven't come up with anything
I think is good enough.

